# First Baby



## Marissa Merlin (Mar 21, 2017)

What age would you have your first baby? And why?


----------



## appletarts (Mar 21, 2017)

Well I had my first when I was 17, I turned 18 a month later and I wouldnt change a thing xoxox

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## appletarts (Mar 21, 2017)

(Sorry, I just realized this was a post from fertility. I am new to this fourm haha)

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## uiinterface (Sep 5, 2017)

A different assessment of the long-term health of older mothers presents a slight complication, at least for women who want to have more than one child. While having a first baby at age 34 might be fine, this other study suggests, what's even more fine is to have a last baby before age 35


----------



## kerrijones (Oct 5, 2017)

Marissa Merlin said:


> What age would you have your first baby? And why?


I gave birth to my eldest son when I was 23 and two years after I had my second child. It's always better to give birth in your twenties, in my opinion.


----------



## johal Singh (Jan 9, 2018)

Good work thanks to inform....


----------



## Elena22 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yep! Enfamil was our go to formula too. Our baby was very gassy with the formula we started, eventually someone suggested Enfamil and we were very happy with that!


----------

